# Pirate Shack Facade



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

With much of my electronic and other prop building materials still finding their way home from HauntX, I decided to spend the long holiday weekend starting on my Pirate shack facade. I made some good progress but still need to build the porch roof.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see this finished


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great start!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The porch roof framing is now finished -


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Damn it to hell Steve... You started this after I left?? lol. Looks cool man, I wish I could see it in person. I am assuming the pneumatic rocker will go on the front porch? Is there enough shear to withstand the Santa Ana winds?

Now... silly question, will that stay in place? Good use of Simpson Strong-Ties.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

It's pretty solid. There's 3 steel posts set in concrete behind the facade itself as well as a 2x4 brace attached to the upper left side going to another post set in concrete behind the shed. Plus it's attached to the deck. Once I find an exterior door, it will be installed with hinges so it can be opened if the wind is really howling so the facade isn't such a big sail.
I guess you'll just have to make a trip back to visit so you can see it and all the other cool new stuff!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, we could really use a well-built trellis over our back patio....:jol:


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Except for the door which I'm still looking for, the facade construction is complete. Now to add the decor.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow...that was fast Steve! Looks great!
What size door opening are you looking for?
I'll keep an eye out for one


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
Bob, I need a 36" exterior door. I haven't had any luck finding one on Craigslist yet.


----------



## Leglamp (May 14, 2014)

Hey Steve
Looks Great! Cant wait to see it in action! As far as a door, you could look at a resell it shop like Habitat for Humanity or a lumber salvage yard. Hard to believe it's already June 2nd already. Halloween setup is quickly approaching.
Leglamp


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

If I can find 40+ Funkins for free on Craigslist, I'm just guessing I can find you a free 36" exterior door....just maybe though 
Talk to you soon Steve.



halstaff said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Bob, I need a 36" exterior door. I haven't had any luck finding one on Craigslist yet.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

We're still searching for the door but starting to add to decor and do some detailing. This is how it will look when it's not set up for Halloween.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd make one out of planks and such unless this is supposed to look like a wealthy household they, the pirates, have taken over. The planks would give it more of an aged, rustic look and be easier to customize than a traditional door would.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks even better in person Steve!
Thanks for sharing it with me toady.
Really nice work 



halstaff said:


> We're still searching for the door but starting to add to decor and do some detailing. This is how it will look when it's not set up for Halloween.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

halstaff said:


> We're still searching for the door but starting to add to decor and do some detailing. This is how it will look when it's not set up for Halloween.


:jol:Okay, I continue to be amazed....Props...buildings...things that fly! What can't you do Steve??? Looks so cool, and a lovely little oasis when it's not haunted. Very nice work.

P.S. Question for you...are there going to be ghouls in the windows? Or eerie lighting? Just wondered....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great to have a design that can be used year round, such a nice piece of work


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

bobzilla said:


> If I can find 40+ Funkins for free on Craigslist, I'm just guessing I can find you a free 36" exterior door....just maybe though
> Talk to you soon Steve.


:jol:Ha, ha! I'm guessing "Mr. Freeby-Finder" will definitely hook you up Steve. The door is already in the bank, so to speak.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

fontgeek, I wish I had more of the planks so that I could do that. This project started when I replaced a portion of my fence. I really liked the look of the boards and had just enough to do this project. The box that the pump sits on took my last scraps to build.
Pumpkin5, I do have some flicker candles for the windows that look great at night. We'll also add some lace curtains to the windows. The front corners of the shack also have adjustable LED lanterns and I may have my special effect water light shining in front of the shed.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Steve, it's still looking great. 

If you've got time, try to make those little lightning bugs like they have in Pirates of the Caribbean at Disney. That would be awesome floating around the porch. 

Why do you need a 3' door? Will it be functional?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

halstaff said:


> Pumpkin5, I do have some flicker candles for the windows that look great at night. We'll also add some lace curtains to the windows. The front corners of the shack also have adjustable LED lanterns and I may have my special effect water light shining in front of the shed.


:jol:Just a thought...rather than lace curtains you might try shredded cheesecloth that has been tea stained. That looks great to use instead of actual curtains. Sort of gives the impression of cloth that has rotted away. I love the idea of the water light. I'm guessing that reflects like a pool? Can't wait to see this all come together. So far, so great!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Fireflies are in the works. Just waiting for some more yellow LED's to come in. I've got the control boards built, programmed and working.
I need a 3' door because that's the opening I have for it which worked out good for the board lengths and overall size of the build. If I don't get a free one, I'll check out the ReStore and buy a used one.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Disney's fireflies are often done with fiber optics rather than LEDs. It allows them to change the timing and do truly soft fade in and out.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

halstaff said:


> fontgeek, I wish I had more of the planks so that I could do that. This project started when I replaced a portion of my fence. I really liked the look of the boards and had just enough to do this project. The box that the pump sits on took my last scraps to build.
> Pumpkin5, I do have some flicker candles for the windows that look great at night. We'll also add some lace curtains to the windows. The front corners of the shack also have adjustable LED lanterns and I may have my special effect water light shining in front of the shed.


Talk to some local contractors who do fencing, they probably throw away just the kind of stuff you need, you could also rip apart some wood pallets for the boards/planks. Having the door made "piecemeal" with the odd gaps and such definitely helps promote the feel.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've replaced all the fencing surrounding my back yard but still have my 2 large drive in gates to replace. Hopefully I'll be getting to those soon and I'll have the old wood I could use.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

It looks great, a themed item for daily use


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

halstaff said:


> Fireflies are in the works. Just waiting for some more yellow LED's to come in. I've got the control boards built, programmed and working.
> I need a 3' door because that's the opening I have for it which worked out good for the board lengths and overall size of the build. If I don't get a free one, I'll check out the ReStore and buy a used one.


I'd like to see the board and test if it is available.

I figured you'd have better luck making a door in lieu of trying to find one (am I screwed up?). Did you search craigslist for free fencing?

I'm trying to remember if there are any dirt cheap stores around there that would have doors... can't remember.
http://www.thethriftshopper.com/city/Solana_Beach/CA/1.htm


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Since the door does not have to work, you could make a great one that would fit the theme better.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am just amazed at how your scrap pallet wood looks like Grade 1 Redwood planks. My pallet scraps look like, well scraps. I admire your tenacity to get such a project done in June.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The wood is actually from a fence I replaced. I loved the look of the aged wood and couldn't bring myself to dispose of it. I thought it was the perfect look for the shack which I'd wanted to build for a long time.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Amazing work, better built then some houses i've seen


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord Homicide said:


> I'd like to see the board and test if it is available.
> 
> I figured you'd have better luck making a door in lieu of trying to find one (am I screwed up?). Did you search craigslist for free fencing?
> 
> ...


I'm using 2 of my EZ6 boards which have 4 outputs each. There's a picture of it under "Board Designs" on my website. I have a few extras on hand so send me a pm if you're interested.


----------

